# IVF at 41 after Ovarian Cancer ....Help Please!



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

I had borderline ovarian cancer at the age of 34. I had IVF before the operation and have four good embryos frozen.  Luckily the surgeon preserved some fertility by leaving me 'bits' of each ovary and as the cancer was borderline I did not need chemo. I went on to have my son aged 39, 'naturally'.

We have been trying to conceive since he was born two years ago.  I have had four miscarriages.  Because of this, and the fact that I have other health problems and have to take strong drugs my consultant has advised us to seek a surrogate.  We are looking in the UK first and then the USA if no luck here.

I went to see my cancer specialist today and he sees no reason why I can't have a last bout of IVF and then a hysterectomy the next month afterwards.  If we get any embryos they will either be frozen or put straight into the surrogate.

Which clinic shall I choose? The last one I used was the Winterbourne in Dorset but its results aren't great. Should I go to the Lister? And what TYPE of IVF shall i go for - I have heard 'soft' IVF might help me.  Any views would be more than welcome!


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi MissM

I don't have any real answers for you except to say that the Lister have a lot of experience treating ladies over 40.  I think I am correct in saying they have some of the highest birth rates in the 40 - 42 age range in th country.  It might be worth making an initial appt to see them to see if they can help you.

Best of luck
x


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you very much coco. I have been trying to avoid the London commute (I live in Dorset) but it will be worth it in the end....!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would look to ARGC  or the Lister with higher rates for the over 40's and bespoke protocols and give it your best shot
L x


----------



## missmarple (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you JJ - what do you think of UCH, any views?


----------

